# 1und1 .htaccess



## xenox (22. Februar 2004)

hallo,

wer kennt sich aus mit .htaccess?
ich habe meine homepage (bei 1und1) um einen odner (/privat)erweitert. um die zugriffe zu kontollieren, habe dort ein .htaccess platziert.
...
AuthType Basic
AuthName "Access for privat" 
AuthUserFile /kunden/homepages/xx/xxxxxxxx/privat/.htpasswd
Require valid-user
<Limit GET>
require user test
require user gast
</Limit>
....

anschliessend habe ich mit hilfe von "htpasswd.exe" eine 
.htpasswd erstellt.

...
C:\Program Files\Apache Group\Apache2\bin>"htpasswd.exe" -c .htpasswd test
Automatically using MD5 format.
New password: ****
Re-type new password: ****
Adding password for user test
...

alles funktioneirt (das dialogfenster erscheint), nur authentifizierung, schägt fehl.


.....
error 401: Unauthorized

Falsche Benutzerdaten!
Die Authentifizierung ist fehlgeschlagen. Achten Sie bitte auf Groß-und Kleinschreibung bei der Eingabe von Benutzername und Password.

 ......

die beiden dateien (.htaccess und .htpasswd) sind im verzeichniss privat.
kann mir einer sagen, was ich  falsch mache?

danke


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (22. Februar 2004)

Hast Du die .htaccess und .htpasswd im ASCII-Modus oder im Binär-Modus per FTP übertragen? ASCII wäre in dem Fall korrekt. 

Ansonsten kann es daran liegen, dass der absolute Pfad, den Du in der .htaccess angegeben hast, nicht der richtige ist.

Wenn Du nicht klarkommst, stell den Verzeichnisschutz doch einfach im 1&1-Konfigmenü ein. Menüpunkt: Zugangsdaten -> Verzeichnisschutz


----------



## xenox (23. Februar 2004)

ich habe es über das verzeichnissdienst versucht. nach 30 minuten wurde
eine htaaccess zur verfügung gestellt.

AuthType Basic
AuthName "Access for /privat" 
AuthUserFile /kunden/homepages/xx/xxxxxxxxx/htpasswd
require user test

jetzt bekomme ich die fehlermeldung:

>>>>>>>>
error 403: Forbidden!

Verboten!
Es sind nur ungenügende Zugriffsrechte gesetzt. Bitte ändern Sie die Rechte mit Ihrem FTP-Programm.

>>>>>>>>

die recht für die o.g datei lauten:

drwxr-xr-x   3 xxxxxxxxxx ftpusers     4096 Feb 23 11:54 .
drwx---r-t   7 xxxxxxxxx ftpusers     4096 Feb 22 00:24 ..
-rw-r--r--   1 xxxxxxxxx  root          119 Feb 22 22:38 .htaccess
-rw-r--r--   1 xxxxxxxxx  ftpusers        0 Feb 22 00:24 New Text Document.txt
drwxr-xr-x   2 xxxxxxxx  ftpusers     4096 Feb 23 11:54 pass

ich benutze 
WS-FTP pro

gruss


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (23. Februar 2004)

Du brauchst eine Startseite, die beim Aufruf des Verzeichnisses vom Webserver automatisch aufgerufen wird. Die ist bei Dir in dem Verzeichnis nicht vorhanden  Schieb mal eine "index.html" rein, dann bist Du das Problem los


----------



## xenox (23. Februar 2004)

vielen dank!

es hat funktioniert. index.html hat gefehlt

gruss
xenox


----------



## bookwood (4. März 2004)

Hi, ich stehe vor der selben Aufgabe wie Du. Wo hast Du die .htusers/ .htpasswd platziert und welchen Pfad hast Du in die .htaccess eingetragen? Ich habe schon alles versucht, aber es will einfach nicht funktionieren.

Vielen Dank, Bookwood


----------



## Dominik Haubrich (5. März 2004)

Warum machst Du Dir das Leben unnötig schwer? 1&1 bietet doch kostenlos einen automatischen Verzeichnisschutz an. Es reicht, wenn Du ins 1&1 Konfigmenü gehst und dort den Schutz auf das jeweilige gewünschte Verzeichnis einrichtest. Menüpunkt: Zugangsdaten -> Verzeichnisschutz. Ein paar Minuten warten und dann bist Du dauerhaft das Problem los!

Wenn Du die harte Tour durchziehen willst, dann schau vielleicht mal auf http://www.trash.net/faq/htaccess.shtml  

Natürlich kannst Du auch den Inhalt Deiner .htaccess und .htpasswd hier posten.


----------



## xenox (5. März 2004)

du muss dich etwas mit apache auskennen. oder rumexprementieren. du brauchst die beiden dateien, htaccess und user/passwort-datei. mir hat die datei index.html gefehlt. wenn du nicht klarkommst, dann benutze verzeichnisschutz von 1&1

gruss


----------

